# Aquascaping and safety to (human) pregnant mothers



## Ted (5 May 2021)

Hello! My wife is newly pregnant, which is exciting. We've been inventorying risks around the house to her + baby during pregnancy. Can you think of any safety issues that we should keep in mind?  It's really hard to know what's in some of these products and what could cause birth defects. Here's my best guess but would love any thoughts:

*Probably no concern*

Macro and Micro Fertilizers
Water (assuming we use a Python to prime)
RO setup
CO2 setup
Changing cannister filters)

*Possible concern*

Seachem prime
Cyanobacteria (we get it a lot)
Organic carbon supplements, e.g., Flourish Excel / Easycarbo
Handling dead fish
Medications (e.g., antibiotics, anti-ich) and treatments (copper-based)

*Definite Concern*

Electrocution (poor wife got a nasty shock years back. Be careful.)
Slip & Fall etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 May 2021)

I don't really see there being a problem, unless she eats the fish garnished with cyanobacteria, washes it down with Seachem Prime, and then drowns herself in the tank after wiring it up to the mains, collapses and brings the whole shooting match down on top of her.

Seriously, I'm sure it'll be fine if you're sensible. Out of all the things in this world that are hiding in dark corners ready to jump out at you a fish tank is probably the most innocuous. So don't worry unnecessarily and enjoy the expereince. Congratulations by the way


----------



## Wookii (5 May 2021)

Lol @Tim Harrison beat me to the punch! Congrats on the new future baby and as Tim says, unless she drinks all the listed products whilst bathing in the tank holding a toaster, she'll be fine.

Having had three of my own (well technically my wife had them, but, you know, I get 'man-credits'), starting the process by going around the house listing 'potential threats' is maybe not the best approach for a relaxed and enjoyable pregnancy.

Assuming its your first baby, just try and relax and enjoy the whole experience as it goes blindingly fast!


----------



## Ted (5 May 2021)

Ha. I like the guidance both and appreciate the reassurance. I raise a pint of seachem prime.


----------



## Tom Delattre (5 May 2021)

I've been asking this around from time to time to fellow aquarists and doctors. No comprehensive answers. I asked about human health in general though, not specifically pregnant women and babies-to-come (kudos by the way ^^). (And while I think about it: keep your tank at all costs, because you'll need to survive this too, and it helps a lot ^^)
I think it's not a stupid concern, although many other things are much more dangerous, like crossing a road etc. Zoonosis are a real thing (I mean, hello Coronavirus) and exotic critters coming right at you from other countries may not be entirely safe. The ones that are bred in Germany eating more antibiotics than food may generally be safer. Aside from that, you essentially are breeding a LOT of bacteria in your tank, and some people's immune system are more sensitive than others. I mean, don't panic but wash your hands all the time is my advice (especially if you are to touch food or kitchen etc.)
The obvious one is liquid carbon: glutaraldehyde is a known toxic, and I just don't understand how people dare touch that without gloves. There are "organic" alternatives that work well like microbe lift bio co2. Throw away the glutaraldehyde.
Co2 itself: shouldn't be a problem if your room is well ventilated. If not and human respiration already puts CO2 levels to something harmful (above 1000,1200ppm is already bad for your head, like a classroom after half an hour - lol) the offgasing CO2 from your tank may put it above the threshold. But to be honest I think it's peanuts compared to what a human produce. And the obvious solution is to open the windows regularly, not to throw away the tank  The co2 canister itself is pressurized and can be very dangerous if handled improperly, but you already know that.
Aside from that, I'm not sure. Like it was said above, I don't think it's reasonable to worry (aside from glutaraldehyde) but it's a good attitude, I think, to plan for the worse and hope for the best. And enjoy good times 

And of course, when the baby will be there, it will be something else entirely. Suffice to say, you may need a lock for your tank cabinet ^^

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (5 May 2021)

Would be more concerned about child possibly pulling tank down onto herself or himself, once the get their little legs under them.
They want to climb up and maybe get a better look.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 May 2021)

Ted said:


> Organic carbon supplements, e.g., Flourish Excel / Easycarbo


This is nasty stuff, keep it away from yourself too


----------



## jamila169 (5 May 2021)

Re glutaraldehyde - we're not going to encounter the worst effects that come from glute, because we're not processing xrays, fixing specimens or immersing things in the stuff , but contact dermatitis/skin burns are a definite risk and take a decent length of time to recover from. My ex sister in law got sensitised from sterilising dental equipment in a room with inadequate ventilation and cheap gloves(she used to come home feeling sick and with a headache as well) , both disappeared once she was no longer in contact with it , but the dermatitis made a real mess of her hands for about 2 months, she ended up having to change her job because she was permanently sensitised to it.
Everyone should be wearing nitrile gloves(learn how to take off gloves without touching the outside), minimising any possibility of spills (work over something you can bag and bin if you spill any) and make sure there's good ventilation (not so much of a problem inside your house, but still..) Mine's stored away from the rest of the bottle collection and I've only made a small hole for a 1ml syringe in the foil and will be using a filling needle when it gets low enough to need more than the nozzle of the syringe immersed -I'm determined that my one and only occupational injury will be my dicky shoulder


----------



## jamila169 (5 May 2021)

Regarding pregnancy hazards, there's not many generally in the home, but what everyone said about not gargling ferts, not bathing with a toaster hold true - if you've got a cat, she's excused form emptying the litter tray for the duration . Afterwards, get magnetic cupboard locks, the hook ones are easily defeated by your average toddler , and establish a danger drawer/cupboard for things that aren't dangerous per se, but you don't want tiny hands in them (mine were all disappointed later that the drawer that was sooo dangerous contained screwdrivers, birthday candles, batteries and assorted spares for things, they didn't touch it as littlies though) I've got 4 (blessedly all teenagers and over now), by number 2/3 depending on personality, you'll let them juggle knives for a bit of peace


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 May 2021)

Congratulations! 

I can't think of any dangers that haven't been mentioned above.


----------



## Ted (6 May 2021)

Thank you all! We'll toss the glutaraldehyde (just in case) but otherwise, relax, enjoy the tank and the pregnancy.


----------



## zozo (6 May 2021)

There are some reports all tho very few but still, about aquarium keepers sticking hands with open wounds in the aquarium that got (their wound) infected with Fish Tuberculosis.

This is the only hazard ever reported I know about... This doesn't concern pregnant women in particular but everybody handling an aquarium with fish. Simply always work hygienically and never stick hands with open wounds in the tank. And learn your kids and wife to do the same, keep out your hands!

For the rest, I believe there are more nasty germs in any regular refrigerator than in any aquarium... Not to speak about Money, doorknobs, stair railing, and many other daily toughed objects, which are all proven to be the nastiest of all.


----------

